# At end of Dish Hopper contract; what should I do now?



## stonemsp (May 12, 2016)

I run a Vacation Rental lake house in Minnesota near Minneapolis. I need to provide all 4 TVs with premium type channels (HBO, SHO) and also have VERY little downtime - because my guests pay high rent to stay for a few weeks.

My Dish contract is over now so I can change.

Dish is OK except for two issues:

The Hopper has died twice now in two years. It takes too long (several days) to ship a new box. I can maybe solve this issue by paying for a second Hopper ($12/month) for a backup box. But I dont really like having one point of failure ie if the Hopper goes down, all TVs fail. And for the recent failure, they sent out a box with a dead HDD. So now the downtime is even longer.

I do have a backup OTA antenna which provides local channels, with a separate cable run to each TV. But I advertise HBO, SHO, CNN, etc so I need to provide that as much as possible.

The other issue I dont like about Dish is the high cost: the $175 Dish charge for 4 TVs + all premiums + DVR added to a separate company providing internet and USA phone for $90 makes the total way too high at $265. Dish does drop their price to $130 for 6 months, but I need to keep calling them and never sure if they will continue that drop.

Should I go to Comcast cable Triple play? The big advatanges would be:

1) a single vendor
2) lower price at under $200/mo
3) I think that they have retail locations in the metro area where I can swap a dead DVR quickly without waiting for a UPS shipment


Any suggestions or other ideas?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Contact DIRT they may be able to help you can find them in the top part of the DISH forum.


----------

